# hog waller any body heard of it



## bigmallerd (Aug 27, 2014)

Wanting to go for labor day truck almost ready need to know if any other ******** from mimb are going be out there?


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Not going but awesome place.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I love it. I have lots of vids of it if you click on the youtube link in my signature, also check out NE Florida ATV on facebook. They have a big group going this weekend.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Get there early especially on Saturday...it will be packed out & people lined up down the road. Hoping we get some rain or it will be a dust bowl for sure...place is awesome when they get some good rain....Wetter the Better!


----------



## Grz66023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Place is badass. For trucks it's just a big pit they dug. Atv's an sxs it's crazy fun. Trying to go Sunday.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Definitely a dustbowl if it hasn't rained.


----------

